# Silverlands Orphanage, Chertsey June 2019



## mookster (Jun 25, 2019)

It's only taken me a great number of years but I finally managed to tick Silverlands off my to do list. Whenever I'd thought about doing it in the past it had always been on lockdown, or something else always popped up, so it kept being pushed back and back and back, however with the recent change in circumstances there it seemed wise to get it done before the place falls further into ruins.

I'd have loved to have seen it years ago when it was mint, but equally it's currently now sat in a state of decay I find very photogenic if you distance yourself from the damage caused by morons. I thoroughly enjoyed a relaxed wander around here at long last, and if any of you are thinking of doing it I'd go sooner rather than put it off any longer.

It's been covered extensively dozens of times on here in the past so I'll just crack on with some photos, starting of course with 'that' shot of 'that' staircase. The quality of the woodwork in there is incredible, it's so sad to think that only a few years before it closed the entire building was totally renovated.






































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow. That place is declining quickly, nice shots.


----------



## blackylad83 (Jun 26, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> Wow. That place is declining quickly, nice shots.



I have a copy of the plans for Silverlands, it's massive!!!


----------



## Andrew32 (Jun 27, 2019)

Excellent photos mate you're not the only one having tried and not succeeded for years


----------



## Wrench (Aug 31, 2019)

Bloody lovely is that, I've always fancied this place but as it's darn sarf I've never got there.


----------



## King Al (Sep 5, 2019)

Great pics Mookster, such a nice building that, you just don't get that kind of quality anymore


----------



## shane.c (Sep 9, 2019)

Great pics.


----------

